# Beetle headlight replacement drivers side



## rod256 (May 4, 2010)

Okay, anyone with insight on replacingheadlight on drvers side? Passenger side a snap, but factory put everything in the way on drivers side and cant see anything!
O yes, also locked out of trunk and auxilarry release broken. Ho







w do I open the rear lid?


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

Replacing the headlamp bulb on the drivers side uses the same process as the passenger side. 
- Push down on the hash-marked lock, 
- slide the lever to unlock the headlamp until it "pops out" from the bumper slightly,
- pull the whole assembly out from the front,
- unplug the wiring harness,
- remove the rear headlight cover,
- un-hook the bulb "catch-bracket"
- replace bulb
- install using above steps in reverse

.....unless you simply changed the bulb out without removing the headlight? If so, you're correct, you will not be able to change the drivers side headlight this way. You have to use the above steps.

I hope this helps!


----------



## MtnVariant (Sep 1, 2001)

JimmyD said:


> Replacing the headlamp bulb on the drivers side uses the same process as the passenger side.
> - Push down on the hash-marked lock,
> - slide the lever to unlock the headlamp until it "pops out" from the bumper slightly,
> - pull the whole assembly out from the front,
> ...


 A few things I would add is to remove the battery cover lid first to give enough space to reach the lever and to grab a screwdriver to press down on the hash-marked lock before moving the lever over. In all it should take no more than 10 minutes.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

and if you break it its only a $15 catch bracket


----------

